# [EMERGE GNOME] probleme erreur sur asus X72Vseries portable

## xandine

Bonjours

Je tente d’installer gnome après Install ok de système de base et il me sort ca :

tux ~ # emerge gnome

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Starting parallel fetch

>>> Emerging (1 of 216) x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.11

* gtk+-2.12.11.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size  :Wink:  ...                  [ ok ]

* checking ebuild checksums  :Wink:  ...                                     [ ok ]

* checking auxfile checksums  :Wink:  ...                                    [ ok ]

* checking miscfile checksums  :Wink:  ...                                   [ ok ]

* Please re-emerge x11-libs/cairo with the X USE flag set

*

* ERROR: x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.11 failed.

* Call stack:

*               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called pkg_setup

*     gtk+-2.12.11.ebuild, line   56:  Called die

* The specific snippet of code:

*              die "cairo needs the X flag set"

*  The die message:

*   cairo needs the X flag set

*

* If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

* A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.11/temp/build.log'.

* The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.11/temp/die.env'.

*

>>> Failed to emerge x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.11, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.11/temp/build.log'

* Messages for package x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.11:

* Please re-emerge x11-libs/cairo with the X USE flag set

*

* ERROR: x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.11 failed.

* Call stack:

*               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called pkg_setup

*     gtk+-2.12.11.ebuild, line   56:  Called die

* The specific snippet of code:

*              die "cairo needs the X flag set"

*  The die message:

*   cairo needs the X flag set

*

* If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

* A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.11/temp/build.log'.

* The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.11/temp/die.env'.

test KDE pareille

>>> Installing media-libs/libart_lgpl-2.3.20

 * Updating shared mime info database ...

>>> Emerging (2 of 64) x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.11

 * gtk+-2.12.11.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size  :Wink:  ...                                                                      [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums  :Wink:  ...                                                                                         [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums  :Wink:  ...                                                                                        [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums  :Wink:  ...                                                                                       [ ok ]

 * Please re-emerge x11-libs/cairo with the X USE flag set

 *

 * ERROR: x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.11 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called pkg_setup

 *     gtk+-2.12.11.ebuild, line   56:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              die "cairo needs the X flag set"

 *  The die message:

 *   cairo needs the X flag set

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.11/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.11/temp/die.env'.

 *

>>> Failed to emerge x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.11, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.11/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.11:

 * Please re-emerge x11-libs/cairo with the X USE flag set

 *

 * ERROR: x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.11 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called pkg_setup

 *     gtk+-2.12.11.ebuild, line   56:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              die "cairo needs the X flag set"

 *  The die message:

 *   cairo needs the X flag set

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.11/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.11/temp/die.env'.

 *

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

 * IMPORTANT: 3 config files in '/etc' need updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge

 * man page to learn how to update config files.

************************************--------------------------------*********************************

fichier make.conf 

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://gentoo.imj.fr/pub/gentoo/ "

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="alsa cdaudio cdda cdr cdrom cdsound dvd gnome gtk nvidia userlocales"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Et je voudrais avoir SSHD en lancement auto avec linux je ne sais pas comment faire ?

Qui pourrais m’aider 

Merci 

CDTL

config 

Asus X72Vseries 

CPUI Intel core2duo P8600 compatible 64bits 2.4ghz

CG Nividia geforce 9650GT 1GoVram dédie (sortie deux écran pour frame) dev 064c&subsys_19121043

NVIDIA HDMI

Ram systems 4096mo

640 Go HD

Audio :  realtek high definition audio

lan : wiffi Intel link 5100 agn 

        RJ45 Intel  RTL8168cp/8111c gigabite

Écran 17" 16/9 WXGA+

Chipset CM 1CH9 pci expresse root 

ATK0100 ACPI pour les boutons spécial portable

Ma config  HD : 

SDA1 backup vista 

SDA2 vista 

SDA3 BOOT (active et grub sda3 dual boot)    1GO 

SDA4 lba 

SDA5 Linux                     48Go

SDA6 swap                     8GO    

SDA7 NTFS

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## bouriquo

Hello,

J'avais déjà rencontré ce problème, et en fait cela vient d'une des dépendances de gtk qui n'a pas les bons USE en l'occurence pour toi c'est pour la librairie CAIRO

 *Quote:*   

> >>> Emerging (1 of 216) x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.11
> 
> * gtk+-2.12.11.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size  ... [ ok ]
> 
> * checking ebuild checksums  ... [ ok ]
> ...

 

Il te suffit de faire 

```
USE="X" emerge cairo
```

et après de relancer 

```
emerge gnome.
```

Pour information c'est la solution que j'avais trouvé mais je ne sais pas si c'est la meilleurs ^^

Pour sshd 

```
rc-update add sshd default
```

 si je ne me trompe pas

Courage

----------

## ghoti

 *bouriquo wrote:*   

> Il te suffit de faire 
> 
> ```
> USE="X" emerge cairo
> ```
> ...

 

Cette méthode est à proscrire car à la prochaine mise à jour de cairo, il sera à nouveau recompilé sans le flag "X" !

La "bonne" méthode :

```
echo "x11-libs/cairo X" >> /etc/portage/package.use

emerge -1av cairo
```

----------

## bouriquo

 :Embarassed:  autant pour moi   :Laughing: 

Mais pourquoi il ne le prend pas par defaut ? et aussi n'est-il pas mieux de rajouter le X dans la variable USE du make.conf ?

++Last edited by bouriquo on Thu Jan 15, 2009 4:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xaviermiller

Pourquoi "X" n'est pas activé globalement ?

----------

## xaviermiller

Quel est ton profil ? 

```
eselect profile list
```

----------

## bouriquo

oui ^^

C'est pas pour moi mais je me renseigne car moi j'avais procédè comme ça ^^, à l'avenir je le rajouterai dans le packages.use ...

sinon comme j'ai pas du changé à l'époque même si cela n'était pas pour une version 2008 je devais avoir default/linux/x86/200x.0 *

----------

## xandine

Je vous remercie pour toute ces info,

Mais avant d'avoir les messages suivants j'ai lancé la technique de mr Bouriquo

Mais bon je suis a au stade test alors il y auras surement une réinstalle de fond dans les prochaine jours pour passer en 64 bits.

Ci qu’elle qu’un peux me donner un make.conf optimiser et avec les bon use pour ma futur Install en 64bits avec gnome audio et nvidia. Etc ……. Pour le grub pas probe je le gère bien.

 :Rolling Eyes:  CDTL

----------

## ppg

 *xandine wrote:*   

> Je vous remercie pour toute ces info,
> 
> Mais avant d'avoir les messages suivants j'ai lancé la technique de mr Bouriquo
> 
> Mais bon je suis a au stade test alors il y auras surement une réinstalle de fond dans les prochaine jours pour passer en 64 bits.
> ...

 

Avec le nouveau gcc → -march=native

Sinon les USE ça dépend beaucoup de ce que tu veux faire. Mais si tu es sûr d'utiliser que Gnome tu peux déjà activer :

USE="X alsa gnome gtk"

----------

## Mickael

Il installe probablement sans le flag X car dans la doc si mes souvenirs sont bons, il est écrit d'installer les paquets systèmes de base sans X pour aboutir plus rapidement à un système d'exploitation exploitable sans booter sur un cd. Mais ensuite c'est expliqué de mettre les flags de bases.

Mes 0,002 cents

----------

## kopp

Quoi ? Comment ? Il y a des informations dans le manuel d'installation ? 

Et pourquoi pas dans les messages d'erreur tant qu'on y est !

----------

## xandine

re tlm et suite je lance emerge gnome et ca plante nouveaux message

!!! Please attach the following file when seeking support:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/x11-wm/metacity-2.22.0/work/metacity-2.22.0/config.log

 *

 * ERROR: x11-wm/metacity-2.22.0 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line  610:  Called gnome2_src_compile

 *             environment, line  545:  Called gnome2_src_configure

 *             environment, line  559:  Called econf '--disable-xinerama'

 *               ebuild.sh, line  529:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      die "econf failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   econf failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-wm/metacity-2.22.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-wm/metacity-2.22.0/temp/environment'.

 *

>>> Failed to emerge x11-wm/metacity-2.22.0, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/x11-wm/metacity-2.22.0/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package dev-libs/libgweather-2.22.3:

 * Please run revdep-rebuild after upgrading this package.

 * Messages for package media-libs/gst-plugins-good-0.10.8-r1:

 * The Gstreamer plugins setup has changed quite a bit on Gentoo,

 * applications now should provide the basic plugins needed.

 * The new seperate plugins are all named 'gst-plugins-<plugin>'.

 * To get a listing of currently available plugins execute 'emerge -s gst-plugins-'.

 * In most cases it shouldn't be needed though to emerge extra plugins.

 * Messages for package x11-wm/metacity-2.22.0:

 *

 * ERROR: x11-wm/metacity-2.22.0 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line  610:  Called gnome2_src_compile

 *             environment, line  545:  Called gnome2_src_configure

 *             environment, line  559:  Called econf '--disable-xinerama'

 *               ebuild.sh, line  529:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      die "econf failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   econf failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-wm/metacity-2.22.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-wm/metacity-2.22.0/temp/environment'.

 *

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

 * IMPORTANT: 3 config files in '/etc' need updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge

 * man page to learn how to update config files.

----------

## YetiBarBar

Bienvenue,

 *xandine wrote:*   

> !!! Please attach the following file when seeking support:
> 
> !!! /var/tmp/portage/x11-wm/metacity-2.22.0/work/metacity-2.22.0/config.log
> 
> 

 

D'une manière générale, il faut toujours poster les erreurs en entier (c'est à dire, plus haut que ce que tu fais). Sinon, il te dit de lancer revdep-rebuild:

```
emerge gentoolkit

revdep-rebuild
```

(en root évidement)

Ah oui aussi, au passage, tu as des fichiers de config qui ont évolué:

```
dispatch-conf
```

t'aidera à régler ça

----------

## Mickael

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Quoi ? Comment ? Il y a des informations dans le manuel d'installation ? 
> 
> Et pourquoi pas dans les messages d'erreur tant qu'on y est !

 

 :Smile:  accroche toi kopp, il y a plein d'information dans les messages d'erreur!

----------

